# Hotrod Elgin



## pedal alley (May 30, 2009)

i've had this bicycle for about six years.
the red tractor paint on it was faded pinkish,
so i took it apart today & put a fresh coat on.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (May 31, 2009)

Cool! I like it.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 1, 2009)

*thanks chris*

i put the headlite on today.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pushed It Home*

went for a ride. master link clip
must have broken. the chain droppoed off.
i found the bent link. no clip.
looks as the R.R. is down till 
i can get another 1" masterlink.
the ride was nice........
pushing it home wasn't.
only 1/2 mile from home.

well, thats the life of a rider.


----------



## MartyW (Jun 17, 2009)

*Very cool looking bike!*


----------



## Gordon (Jun 17, 2009)

*link*

I have nos skip tooth masterlinks for $3.50 each shipped.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks marty, i'm pleased with the look.
gordon, i'll pm you. thanks .


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 23, 2009)

*masterlink*

i received the masterlinks in the mail yesterday.
thanks GORDON. i can't seem to get outside to
work/ride the bicycles. the aircondition feels so nice.


----------



## sensor (Jun 27, 2009)

opqr627 if youre going to try selling youre paintings here at least have a bike in them


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 27, 2009)

*Bump*

this bicycle still hasn't been fixxed.
soon as i find my garage key ...
i must get back to these projects.


----------

